# Adveti



## bappych (Oct 5, 2014)

Had the IPI today with ADVETI, was good, at the end of the interview the guy asked me, are going with your wife ..? then again he asked, no kids..? i said no kids sir, not yet. then he said we will let you know the outcome within a week. 

does it sounds Yes to you guys..?????


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Maybe - or more likely trying to see how expensive you will be to hire.
Single person would accept lower salary, married more - married with kids much more!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## bappych (Oct 5, 2014)

thanks buddy, thats a nice and logical answer, i really need this job. finger crossed.


----------

